
Delivery robots: a revolutionary step or sidewalk-clogging nightmare? - fmihaila
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2017/apr/12/delivery-robots-doordash-yelp-sidewalk-problems
======
PaulHoule
I remember visiting Manchester, NH at the peak of the Segway craze and having
to dive repeatedly off the sidewalk to avoid Segways that took up all the
space between the parking meters and the far edge of the sidewalk.

